# Jean Shopping!



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Anyone own a pair of Abercrombie jeans or Lucky Jeans? Wanted to know what you guys think of them and also if you know how the sizes run. I wear a size 3/4 at Express and the sevens jeans at Arden B, I own a pair of sz 2, but I can fit in size 1, too. 

Are there any other brands that you guys like?

I don't like Levi's or Calvin Klein because they make my hips look HUGE! 

I try to avoid jeans that are so low, my undies/crack show. I feel that if I'm wearing jeans, I shouldn't have to wear thongs! But I do like the low rider jeans. Just not TOO low.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I love jeans shopping.

Ok, Abercrombie jeans generally run the same size as all your other ones if not a LITTLE bigger. They're usually really lowrise and long, or at least on 5'2 me lol.

Lucky jeans are my favorite actually cuz they fit soo perfectly - they also run big.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I always have to find jeans that are smaller... I buy guess jeans and the marciano jeans.... I have bought miss sixy jeans in NYC.. 
I hear seven jeans fit nice and hide any love handles! I have to try those! 
I wanna try diesel jeans... they look nice too.
I have never tried lucky jeans but the store always looked kool... i just never had extra money to buy jeans... haha..


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't know if diesels are sold in nashville or not. I use to only buy jeans from Express but lately, they don't fit too well. So I'm trying to other brands but it sucks because they are so expensive. I'm going to have to look through ebay for jeans because I don't know about spending 90 bucks on jeans...even though they're pretty worth it because they lasts for years. I'm not use to spending so much on clothes. I'm so cheap hahha. But the better quality, the longer lasting. 

I only tried one pair of guess jeans and I didn't like it. Even their pants fit just OK on me.

Thanks!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

haha.. i have to agree... jeans are gettin EXPENSIVE! I just bought marciano jeans... (which are made by guess.. its their new line) and they were $128!! I have a pair of Von Dutch jeans too.. their octane ones.... they were $190!
The only problem i am learning now is that i have gained weight and some of these jeans dont fit me anymore... sooo either i have to lose the weight or stop buying expensive jeans! 
You prob wont like maricano jeans.. they are form fitting (looks like u painted them on..haha).
You ever try paper and denim? They are kinda expensive but are bigger made and very comfortable. Nice fabric.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I totally hate jean shopping. It's so hard for me to shop for my body type. I have the big JLo butt so the jeans always fit me tight on my butt but super loose on the waist. I'm also very small (not my butt of course but we've already covered that) so I don't fit into express or banana republic or most of those brands. I have found that the brazilian jeans fit me the best. There's a great store here in Miami that I have bought most of them. Sorry I'm not much of help but just like you I just can't justify expending $100+ in jeans right now so I don't bother with sevens or miss sixty and the others...I just closed on my house so I'm super BROKE!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Ahhhhh, the not fitting into jeans... should I loose weight or buy new jeans... haha that is always my cue that I need to drop a few! :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: 

I used to LOVE Express jeans, but I don't think they make them how they used to. I like A&F but my undies tend to show and I don't care how cute/young you are. It is not attractive on anyone!








I actually have a few pair of American Eagle jeans, and I really like them, they are SUPER long though (I like to believe I'm 5'3). 
From what I heard Seven jeans are like the absolute best, but you can't get them for less then $170! I wish I had money like that to spend on jeans! I'm a shop-a-holic, so I won't even let myself go there!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I usually wear L.E.I jeans.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

MyLilBella--Hey! If you had to chose between expensive jeans and a house, the house is the best choice!







CONGRADULATIONS! Have you heard of the, I think, Apple brand? I think it's made by Nelly's clothing line. It's made for ppl w/a nice bootie! LOL Even Oprah had it on her show.

Kodie--I use to spend no more than 40 on jeans and was like "DANG, I dropped alot of money." But now I find my butt only looks nice in expensive jeans! LOL I'm horrible. I HATE to buy clothes full price! That's why I like working for clothing stores! LOL And I dont think I'd like marciano jeans! I like it snug but not uncomfortable! 

Nataliecmu--I feel ya on the express jeans. They just don't fit you right in certain spots and their fabric seems so much thinner. I never tried 7's from dept store. Mine came from Arden B so I'm not sure if they are made the same. At arden b, the most expensive pair is only 128. I have an old pair of 7's jeans from Express and they are sooooooooooooo tight and uncomfortable. They are not REAL 7's jeans. And I don't care for undies popping out of your pants either. Leave some stuff to the imagination, please! 

I like a pair of jeans that's snug on the butt (but not tight) and snug on the thighs and have a cut between a bootcut and flares. Ya know what I mean? I have long legs and I like it looking long. The CK jeans made my legs look short because it made my hips look HUGE. I only tried 2 pairs of CK jeans and I reallyl don't think short ppl should be wearing CK's.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 22 2005, 12:34 AM
> *I wear a size 3/4 at Express and the sevens jeans at Arden B, I own a pair of sz 2, but I can fit in size 1, too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36842*


[/QUOTE]








Just so you know I think I hate you!

JK!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I love jeans! I would LIVE in jeans! But since the big "M", my belly makes it impossible to get a good fit. I'm size 8 top, size 12 middle and size 10 bottom! Is that fun? After being a perfect size 8 most of my life this is frustrating to no end.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Feb 22 2005, 09:46 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Just so you know I think I hate you!

JK!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36885
[/B][/QUOTE]















ME TOO!!!HAHA


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Feb 22 2005, 10:04 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]















ME TOO!!!HAHA
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36894
[/B][/QUOTE]


 MEEE TOOO!!!!!









I skipped right over THOSE sizes! I went from a pre-teen to 5-7...and I was not even fat until after college...Anyway, I will NEVER see those sizes again! My nice post-baby hips/butt will take care of that...







I would be very content to COMFORTABLY get back in a 12....ideally in a 10!!!! Then I would have a HUGE party if I got into a 10!!! Anything below that is wishful thinking!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

*PuppyLucy*--So maybe I should get a size 2 (26) for both abercrombie and Lucky? I tried both pair awhile back and I forgot what sizes I wear. Why cant people just put down the REAL SIZE!?!? I get so confused on what my size is. 
Also what length? Should I wear Long? I'm about 5'6-5'7. I might buy abercrombie first since it's cheap. I told you I was cheap, right? HAHA. 

*Lexi'smom & Tlunn & Sheila2181*--Shut up!







Blame it on my mommy and daddy...they're the ones that made me







. At least ya'll have boobies! I'm flat as the wall. Thank goodness for padded/wired bras. I would tell you my other insecurities (well, I'm not THAT insecure), but you'd probably think I'm on crack or something. Sheila, I never saw a picture of you but I'm assuming you have big boobies too! LOL You having 3 maltese is something to be jealous about too!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 22 2005, 12:24 PM
> *PuppyLucy--So maybe I should get a size 2 (26) for both abercrombie and Lucky?  I tried both pair awhile back and I forgot what sizes I wear.  Why cant people just put down the REAL SIZE!?!?  I get so confused on what my size is.
> Also what length?  Should I wear Long?  I'm about 5'6-5'7.  I might buy abercrombie first since it's cheap.  I told you I was cheap, right?  HAHA.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Yep! I DO have those!!! They are not ALL they are cracked up to be all the time...I got a little TOO much for my 5'2" -shortwaisted body!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I really like the Nordstrom's Halogen brand of jeans. They are low rise in the front, but ride higher in the back. The do run larger though and I wear a size 0 extra, extra long. I am normally a size 2, and I'm about 5'7.5" tall (without my usual three inch heels). I also do really well at Old Navy because they usually stock extra longs. One of my favorite cuts is the lowrise flares. I've bought some jeans there on clearance for $1.97!! I like Lucky brand, but they are cut a bit fuller through the leg. Gap, Old Navy and Banana Republic all cut their smaller sizes 2 inches shorter in the inseam (although they say only 1 inch, by the time they shrink, it's at least 2"). I really Citizen's of Humanity, although they are pricey...but when you can find them on sale, you can get them for a reasonable amount.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Tlunn--Would you rather not have any boobies like me? lol


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 22 2005, 12:39 PM
> *I really like the Nordstrom's Halogen brand of jeans.  They are low rise in the front, but ride higher in the back.  The do run larger though and I wear a size 0 extra, extra long.  I am normally a size 2, and I'm about 5'7.5" tall (without my usual three inch heels).  I also do really well at Old Navy because they usually stock extra longs.  One of my favorite cuts is the lowrise flares.  I've bought some jeans there on clearance for $1.97!!  I like Lucky brand, but they are cut a bit fuller through the leg.  Gap, Old Navy and Banana Republic all cut their smaller sizes 2 inches shorter in the inseam (although they say only 1 inch, by the time they shrink, it's at least 2").  I really Citizen's of Humanity, although they are pricey...but when you can find them on sale, you can get them for a reasonable amount.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36958*


[/QUOTE]









Of course you found them on sale for 1.97 because most people have meat on their bones and could not even think about a size 0!!!







They should just call 0's and 2's -"BONES"...except MY bones are probably a size 5!!!









Anyway, you know I am just kidding with ya b/c I am jealous!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 22 2005, 12:39 PM
> *Tlunn--Would you rather not have any boobies like me? lol
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36959*


[/QUOTE]
I feel your pain...














and i too am a size 0 or 1 depending on the pant.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Feb 22 2005, 02:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain...














and i too am a size 0 or 1 depending on the pant.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37012
[/B][/QUOTE]


 How many "skinny" people are on here...







Imma gonna go look for a "fat" friends maltese board!
I love my magnet on my fridge that says...
"Dear Lord, 
If I can't be skinny, please make all my friends fat!"
















Again, just jealous here!







I miss those days when I didn't have to worry/think about my weight..


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Feb 22 2005, 02:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


 How many "skinny" people are on here...







Imma gonna go look for a "fat" friends maltese board!
I love my magnet on my fridge that says...
"Dear Lord, 
If I can't be skinny, please make all my friends fat!"
















Again, just jealous here!







I miss those days when I didn't have to worry/think about my weight..








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37019
[/B][/QUOTE]

i'll join w/ u traci !


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Lady M
tlunn
sheila
WE BE THE FAT ONES WITH BIG BOOBS


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Feb 22 2005, 03:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain...














and i too am a size 0 or 1 depending on the pant.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37012
[/B][/QUOTE]

me too...I'm in the size 0 with no boobs but a big cuban butt!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

hahaha Always have what we dont want, and want what we dont have!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

One of the things your mother never tells you....I used to have boobs, then I had kids. Thank goodness for Victoria's Secret.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I am all boobs NO butt. Having NO butt and big boobs is NOT fun, I look like I'm going to fall over because I have no balance. Since I've been 16 I have told my mom I want to take a few lbs from each boob and putt em in each cheek!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL








I have neither...no butt and not much boob.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i woud trade my boobs for a smaller wasteline in a heartbeat!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Well no one seems to be posting about this proublem but if anyone has trouble finding long enough jeans XOXO are really great, i get them at ross, and tjmax, and marshels cheap lol...but i am having trouble with jeans that fit good on my butt i guess i gotta try some of the ones your guys mentioned


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Feb 22 2005, 04:58 PM
> *I am all boobs NO butt. Having NO butt and big boobs is NOT fun, I look like I'm going to fall over because I have no balance. Since I've been 16 I have told my mom I want to take a few lbs from each boob and putt em in each cheek!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37046*


[/QUOTE]


I always said I wanted to do the same but opposite...take some fat out of my a$$ and put them on my boobs


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Feb 22 2005, 03:43 PM
> *Well no one seems to be posting about this proublem but if anyone has trouble finding long enough jeans XOXO are really great, i get them at ross, and tjmax, and marshels cheap lol...but i am having trouble with jeans that fit good on my butt i guess i gotta try some of the ones your guys mentioned
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37058*


[/QUOTE]
How tall are you? Just curious







. I think you mentioned it before. My older express jeans fit NICE on my bootie and so does my 7 jeans from Arden B. 



> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Feb 22 2005, 03:00 PM
> *LOL
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Feb 22 2005, 04:58 PM
> *I am all boobs NO butt. Having NO butt and big boobs is NOT fun, I look like I'm going to fall over because I have no balance. Since I've been 16 I have told my mom I want to take a few lbs from each boob and putt em in each cheek!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37046*


[/QUOTE]
I use to not have a bootie too....until I got on the bike! It was crazy. All I did was 10 mins/day3-4 times a week on a high level and all of a sudden I had to wiggle and jump around to get in my pants. And boy, you do not want to have a big bootie wearing shorts! LOL I couldn't walk in front of ANY of my friends w/o them commenting on my butt. It was nice and annoying at the same time. LOL So you guys can get a butt w/o surgery!!! How do you get boobies w/o surgery?!?!?!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> > Well no one seems to be posting about this proublem but if anyone has trouble finding long enough jeans XOXO are really great, i get them at ross, and tjmax, and marshels cheap lol...but i am having trouble with jeans that fit good on my butt i guess i gotta try some of the ones your guys mentioned
> > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37058
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

lilly521--I'm the same height! I never had a problem with finding the right length. The 7 jeans are almost too long! LOL.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

nevermind this post


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Feb 22 2005, 02:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


 How many "skinny" people are on here...







Imma gonna go look for a "fat" friends maltese board!
I love my magnet on my fridge that says...
"Dear Lord, 
If I can't be skinny, please make all my friends fat!"
















Again, just jealous here!







I miss those days when I didn't have to worry/think about my weight..









I am there with you I love the magnet you have on your fridge that is great....oh to have to worry about finding pants that make your butt look good, I just want them to cover all of it















But I do have neices I take shopping that have similar issues discussed here and I have bought them American Rags jeans at Macy's and they love them....I would not know personally








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37019
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

It's starting to drive me nuts. I think I'm going to end up buying abercrombie and Lucky. I'm SOOOOO itching to buy jeans! lol


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 22 2005, 06:12 PM
> *lilly521--I'm the same height!  I never had a problem with finding the right length.  The 7 jeans are almost too long! LOL.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37073*


[/QUOTE]

Well i wear a 7 usually i guess i was just buying a lot of short jeans, maybe its becuase i wear a lot of heels lol i dont really know i had a lot of proublems with it for a while though


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 22 2005, 12:24 PM
> *PuppyLucy--So maybe I should get a size 2 (26) for both abercrombie and Lucky?  I tried both pair awhile back and I forgot what sizes I wear.  Why cant people just put down the REAL SIZE!?!?  I get so confused on what my size is.
> Also what length?  Should I wear Long?  I'm about 5'6-5'7.  I might buy abercrombie first since it's cheap.  I told you I was cheap, right?  HAHA.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36948*


[/QUOTE]

LOL Abercrombie jeans are great - a 2 should be fine.Cuz I'm a 0 in most things but the 00 at Abercrombie is a tinnnny bit big, so a 2 will be perfect =] And I'm only 5'2, but I wear short... so I think regular would work.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

PuppyLucy--My friend told me she owns a pair of abercrombie jeans. She told me she wears the regular length and she's afew inches shorter than me. But I didnt ask her if it was a perfect length or too long or what not. Maybe I should make another trip to the mall





















and try it on. I hate going to the mall.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 22 2005, 09:46 PM
> *PuppyLucy--My friend told me she owns a pair of abercrombie jeans.  She told me she wears the regular length and she's afew inches shorter than me.  But I didnt ask her if it was a perfect length or too long or what not.  Maybe I should make another trip to the mall
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Lol I love the mall =] But anyways - if you're in doubt either check the size chart or order the long, you can always get them hemmed

Good luck!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

The mall is boring to me here. They all suck. And man, people are just trifling that's why I can't stand the mall. Plus, I have no money! I really need to keep track of all the sale dates and what not!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm a size 8 but I have big hips and butt like Beyonce and jeans are sometimes just friggn' impossible to find.

PLUS on top of THAT I am 5 '9 or 5 '10 and I always wear heels, even with jeans, then my big butt and hips take up more room in length. I cannot flood so there are only a few brands I can wear

The only ones that I "love" are Silver jeans from Buckle (37 inch inseam), Lucky and Diesel jeans. And Long and Lean jeans from Gap. Thats it thats all.

I did find another brand of jeans in Charlotte Russe, somewhere I never shop. But another tall buddy of mine told me about them, and I went to try them on. They are only $36 bucks and FIT LIKE A DREAM. The only thing is the sizes run small so I have to buy a..gulp... size 11. I don't know, I just don't want a size 11 in my closet... it may make me comfortable to get to a size 11.... Oh well the jeans are too cute and too cheap to pass up.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

No one will see the size except you...cut out the label if it bothers you. I say if the jeans fit, wear them! From your pics, you have absolutely nothing to worry about. I like the long and lean jeans too, but they are hard to find long enough. Most Gap jeans are too short for me. I need at least a 34" inseam to look decent on my leg. It probably doesn't help that I always wear heels.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Sizes are so crazy... the clothes I wear to work are a size 3/4... they just always are, jeans I have 3 different sizes... I wear a 3/4 in my older versions of Express jeans, I wear a 3/4 or 5/6 at A&F and American Eagle (usually depends on the hip to crotch length of the pant), and I bought jeans from Target the other day and they were a 7. Now if I want a pair a jeans from like Kohls..I bring in sizes up to 10's because they fit so weird...



> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 22 2005, 05:06 PM
> *I use to not have a bootie too....until I got on the bike!  It was crazy.  All I did was 10 mins/day3-4 times a week on a high level and all of a sudden I had to wiggle and jump around to get in my pants.  And boy, you do not want to have a big bootie wearing shorts!  LOL  I couldn't walk in front of ANY of my friends w/o them commenting on my butt.  It was nice and annoying at the same time.  LOL  So you guys can get a butt w/o surgery!!!  How do you get boobies w/o surgery?!?!?!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37060*


[/QUOTE]

I taught cycle classes (or "spinning") for two years up at school, and a year once I graduated, have been in a couple triathlons, and guess what? HAHA ... I got nothing... it's just flat (i'll admit it's hard) but it's like it won't go out...just up and down. I call it "Nanni-butt" because my Nanni (my grandma) has it, all of my aunts, my mom, and a few of the grandgirls have it... it's like a curse, the curse of the "flat-butt-looks-like-you-pooped-yourself-saggy-jean-sydrome!"

Ah well, it usually only bothers me when my jeans are just past the point of "perfect-breaking-in" and they need to get washed OR







when I get done swimming and I feel a draft between my bottom and my suit!







:excl: :excl: WATCH OUT :excl: :excl:


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Feb 23 2005, 02:36 AM
> *I did find another brand of jeans in Charlotte Russe, somewhere I never shop.  But another tall buddy of mine told me about them, and I went to try them on.  They are only $36 bucks and FIT LIKE A DREAM.  The only thing is the sizes run small so I have to buy a..gulp... size 11.  I don't know, I just don't want a size 11 in my closet... it may make me comfortable to get to a size 11.... Oh well the jeans are too cute and too cheap to pass up.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37142*


[/QUOTE]

Yeah i am like that i used to have to buy a certain brand of shorts for a uniform i had to wear, well my size in those ended up being a 10/11 i hating buying them soooo much. I would stand in the dressing room trying to fit into the 7/8 forever becuase that the size i normally wear (something even a 5







, i love those brands) but they just didnt fit, i dont care if i am the only one who sees that label i still hate it


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Alright girls calm down!! You have nothing to worry about--I feel huge in my size 10's now--and I always thought it wasn't so bad.....ha ha...







I know what your saying though about lengths I'm 5'8 and have a horrible time with lengths!! A size 10 doesn't look so good in some of the brands you've mentioned-I do like the Halogen but they are to short for me--I had no idea they came in long lengths--definetly have to check into that! I'm always needing jeans it seems--I love shopping at Ann Taylor Loft-but not all that crazy for their jeans!!







Its so hard to find jeans that aren't low-rise!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Feb 23 2005, 10:03 AM
> *I taught cycle classes (or "spinning") for two years up at school, and a year once I graduated, have been in a couple triathlons, and guess what? HAHA ... I got nothing... it's just flat (i'll admit it's hard) but it's like it won't go out...just up and down. I call it "Nanni-butt" because my Nanni (my grandma) has it, all of my aunts, my mom, and a few of the grandgirls have it... it's like a curse, the curse of the "flat-butt-looks-like-you-pooped-yourself-saggy-jean-sydrome!"
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37172*


[/QUOTE]

I don't believe you! LOL jk. If I kept on biking or used a higher lvl on the bike, my butt would have gotten bigger! Maybe my perception of a big butt is different from yours!





















Anyway, you're crazy! LOL

Brit's mom--I saw the silver jeans at this store but I didn't get to try them on. It was at the buckle. I was so overwhelmed by all the jeans they I had someone helping me and she only picked out lucky jeans for me. How do they compare to lucky?


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

They are similar to lucky but more stretch to them and they are thicker

VERY good quality though, I love 'em!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 23 2005, 10:41 AM
> *No one will see the size except you...cut out the label if it bothers you.  I say if the jeans fit, wear them!  From your pics, you have absolutely nothing to worry about.  I like the long and lean jeans too, but they are hard to find long enough.  Most Gap jeans are too short for me.  I need at least a 34" inseam to look decent on my leg.  It probably doesn't help that I always wear heels.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37170*


[/QUOTE]


I need at least a 36 inch inseam and Long and Leans on my hit the floor WHEN I'm wearing my heels! Make sure you get the better kind of long and Leans, there are like 5 different kind. the worn in looking ones are the ones that are the longest.

Try em again, those are my faves


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I will look for them on line. Our Gap doesn't carry longs in stock. The problem is that the size 2's and lower are cut shorter in length. So sometimes even a long will be too short. 

RJ's Mom, Halogens come long and extra long! I ususally go for the extra long. I like my jeans hem to graze the floor when I stand.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I tried the silver's today. I didnt like it. It was either too tight on the thighs or too low cut! LOL. 

Does silver's sizes run the same as Lucky. I tried lucky but I totally forgot what size I tried on







.







I THOUGHT I was a 26 in Lucky, but if the sizes are the same then maybe I need a 27 instead. HELP MEEEEE! LOL


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 23 2005, 08:01 PM
> *I will look for them on line.  Our Gap doesn't carry longs in stock.  The problem is that the size 2's and lower are cut shorter in length.  So sometimes even a long will be too short.
> 
> RJ's Mom, Halogens come long and extra long!  I ususally go for the extra long.  I like my jeans hem to graze the floor when I stand.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37286*


[/QUOTE]


Long and Lean is a kind of jean, all gaps should carry it. Its different then just buying "long bootcut" these are definitley VERY long and they slim down your hips and thighs. THey were featured on oprah. Its like a brand within a brand. Go to the Gap and ask for the "Long and Lean" jean. The regular "Long" sized Gap jean is not long enough for me either. ITs weird huh?




> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 23 2005, 11:00 PM
> *I tried the silver's today.  I didnt like it.  It was either too tight on the thighs or too low cut!  LOL.
> 
> Does silver's sizes run the same as Lucky.  I tried lucky but I totally forgot what size I tried on
> ...


[/QUOTE]

They should be the same size ButterCloud, most jeans that use waist/inseam sizes are true to size. Just try 'em on. Yea Silvers are kinda low cut, but they have like 11 different styles, some not as low cut. Go to buckle.com to see all the styles. IN the store they usually only carry 2-3 styles.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Here are the long and lean fit from gap I have

*stretch long and lean (blasted vintage)*









they have inseam of 38!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Feb 24 2005, 10:22 AM
> *They should be the same size ButterCloud, most jeans that use waist/inseam sizes are true to size.  Just try 'em on.  Yea Silvers are kinda low cut, but they have like 11 different styles, some not as low cut.  Go to buckle.com to see all the styles.  IN the store they usually only carry 2-3 styles.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37421*


[/QUOTE]

I told him what I liked and what I didn't like and he ended up showing me only 2. Maybe they didn't have alot of silver that time :/. I tried the lucky, but I forgot the size! LOL. I feel bad going in there and trying stuff on because I know they're on commission. I worked on commission too when I worked at Arden B, BUT the store is much much smaller than Buckle's and our hourly wages were pretty decent. I'm going to get the abercrombie first. Im going to wait awhile before I go back to buckle's and try the Lucky's on again







.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Brit's Mom...yeah I know about the Long and Lean style at Gap. Unfortunately, in the smaller sizes, they cut the inseams shorter. So for a size 6, for instance, the inseam may be 36", but in a size 1 (what I wear in Gap) it's a 34" inseam. That length puts it right to the top of my shoe, which is ok for wearing flats or sneakers, but when I wear heels or worse, boots, they become too floody. The stores used to carry 1Long, in most styles. Now though, they rarely carry the longs. But you can find them on line...sometimes. Thanks though.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

SaltyMalty--What length do you need it to be? The size 1 XL's inseam is 36 inches long. In gap.com, it says that for sizes between 0-2, subract 2 inches from chart. So XL for size 1 is 36 inches. Is that still too short still?

The gap jeans look nice. Last time I looked at Gap, they didnt have cute stuff. But the jeans shown looks NICE!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I have ordered the long and leans...I ordered two pair and got free shipping. I also had a $15 coupon. I hope they work. Sometimes when the jeans have a bit of spandex in them, they don't seem to shrink as much in the length. I'm hoping that's true with these. I don't put jeans in the dryer, but I do machine wash them (cold water). Gap is really great though, because if they shrink too much, they will still accept a return. They stand by their products and I like that. My kids get their school uniforms from Gap/Old Navy and they are virtually indestructable, yet 100% cotton. I can't stand the polyester junk from the uniform stores.


----------

